
If Apple implemented Posix unnamed semaphores, how many X Serves would you buy? - zvrba
http://lists.apple.com/archives/darwin-kernel/2009/Apr/msg00010.html
======
dalke
What a misleading HN title. The more complete context is:

> I'll try to answer your questions from an engineering perspective, rather
> than putting it as the more pragmatic "if Apple implemented POSIX unnamed
> semaphores, how many X Serves would you buy?"...

